# Mad-Eye Moody



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

My mom gave Jersey the nickname "Mad-eye Moody" because he is the king of dirty looks. This is used liberally to let me know I need to get off my rear and give him whatever it is he wants at that moment. Today, he wants to spend ALL day out playing in the dusting of snow we got last night... sinus infection be ******! So this stare-down is what I've been treated to for the better part of the morning/early afternoon and I thought I'd share it with all of you:

































Enjoy! We're headed to the backyard, I can't take it anymore!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

LOL... they sure can be persistent!!!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Awww...I just love these expression pics  My dog does the same, but I can never catch it on camera!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

What a sweetie! I love when they have character behind all of their different expressions.


----------

